# One or Two Canisters For My 77gal



## five_texans (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Jebo 77 gallon tank (my metric conversion may be off... but about a 75 gallon anyway). I like the tank quite a bit, but don't like the hood... but that's beside the point.

I am running one Marineland Magnum 350 right now, but after reading through some topics here, it seems that some are running two canisters, rather than one, on a tank this size. Is this something I should strongly consider? If I run two canisters, should I keep the media the same in both, or do two different types?

The Mag 350 was given to me new... so I'm open to a better canister if I need to upgrade that too.

I have 5 yellow labs, 3 Acei, 3 Hap Burtonis, 1 Pleco. They are not mature fish... probably 2 inches in length, give or take a little. No live plants.

I am also wanting to add a spray bar (rather than the poor output from the c360) for more surface agitation, rather than a power head. So, was looking for some advice.

Thanks for your help.

Rich


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran/will run two Rena XPs on my 70G bowfront. (XP2 & XP3) The water stays crystal clear and the fish spawn and grow like mad. It never hurts to add more filtration, just as long as its not so much that it blows them around. I switched over tospray bars with my XP and love them. I get much better circulation with them.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

I always run 2 filters on every tank for redundancy. If one goes down the other is there until you can get the broken one fixed/replaced.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

also 2 means you can have one at each end thus reducing deadspots.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Along with the other poster's comments, another good reason to use two filters is so you can alternate cleaning them. 
This allows weeks between cleaning, giving beneficial bacteria time to re-establish before cleaning the other one.
:thumb:


----------



## five_texans (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It looks like 2 canisters are the best way to go.

I am fairly new to canisters, having had external, hang on the aquarium, filters.

Any suggestions on setting up my new canisters? I did a water change today and changing the canister was a bit more work. Would it be better to install the "shut off" valves on the intake/outtake tubes to make removing the canister easier (so I don't have a fountain of water again :lol: )

Also, I had been using charcoal, but it sounds like I would be better off using a different type of media, and just cleaning the pad.

I appreciate your help.

Rich


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Alot of people dont like the Magnum saying the media basket isnt big enough. I have been using one for 5 years with no problems with it at all. After 5 years its time to either replace some parts or replace it but it still runs strong (kinds noisey)

I also beleive in over filtering, and run 2 Penguin 1140 power heads with sponge filters on them to operate my USJ system, and a Penguin 550 power head to power a large DIY filter I made..

There is no such thing as over filtering, but too much current it a whole different subject.

I would recommend a couple HOBs to suppliment the Magnum.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I run 2 C360's on my 75G...I do not think one is enough for a 75G cichlid tank


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) You might try a couple of XP3's with one setup w/ the spraybar & the other w/ the jet. "T"


----------



## five_texans (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks again for your help. I'm going out this weekend to get a second canister, and then will replace the Magnum 350 in time. The two main ones I am looking at are:

1) Fluval 405 - highly recommended by a local store here in the Dallas / Ft Worth area for helping get the water crystal clear

2) XP3 - highly recommended on this forum.

I'm looking for ease of cleaning, get at least 2 - 3 years out of it, and a filter that does it's job well. I like the different media trays on these canisters and while the Magnum is an okay filter, it doesn't give you that many options for media.

I like the idea of a spray bar and a jet. Do you know if either one of these canisters comes with a spray bar? If not, is there one that works well with either one of these. I guess I could also make one out of pvc.

Thanks again for your help. Much, much appreciated!


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Im not sure if either comes with a spray bar, but i made one out of 1/2" PVC. It only took about 30 mins and i have been using it for years.. Just keep in mind.. small homes = more powerful 'jets'. If you are running it with a canister i could go with larger holes so you dont restrict flow.. You might have to play with it a little to get the flow how you want it.

My spray bar is 4' long, with 10 3/32" holes drilled in it.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I like the idea of a spray bar and a jet. Do you know if either one of these canisters comes with a spray bar? If not, is there one that works well with either one of these. I guess I could also make one out of pvc.


 8) Rena XP3 comes w/ both. A number of different configurations are available depending on your setup. Also a wide variety of media choices. "T"


----------

